# Pocket knife display case



## nblasa (Nov 29, 2011)

This is a bit wordy. Be warned

About 9 years ago I was just trying to get into wood working and made my dad a knife display case I was proud of it then (he still is) but for the last four or five years every time I see it I think, man I could do so much better now. It was made of pine and the joints were glued and butted together. I had also used screws to reinforce the joints, and patched up the gaps and covered the screws with some cheap wood filler. 

This one is made of repurposed oak from my barn. The top is mitered and reinforced with splines. I also made oak strips to secure the glass. The case is made with finger joints. I used some linseed oil to tint it then followed up with a couple of layers of shellac and a few layers of spray lacquer top finish. The inside has a foam pad with a red felt covering for the pocket knives to rest on. Thanks for looking.


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

Nice! My miters still look like garbage, and my splined joints look even worse. Looks like you've got excellent fitments all the way around. Brass hinges I presume? Kinda hard to see to be sure.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*So is Dad gonna get this one?*

That looks like a perfect Christmas gift for him...being a Dad myself. :laughing: I sure would like one like that and it would look good beside the first one as a history of your woodworking skills. You may have to put a new knife in there...just sayin' :blink:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Very well done. Those miter "keys" look great.









 







.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Very nice. Did you use glass or plastic in the lid?


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

That looks great. I know he will love it!


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

That looks great. I know he will love it!


----------



## nblasa (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks guys. Yes the hinges are brass and the top piece is glass. I made a couple of errors during the build but I've gotten better at covering those up


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

It is perfect !!!


----------

